# Choctaw River crackers



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A good day yesterday for shellcracker fishing. No where near a limit of 100, but we got all we wanted and then some. No rush getting there so launched about 8:30 at Morrison Springs. Throughout the day the whole area was alive with anglers and folks with loaded boats headed to their houseboats and river bank camping for opening of hunting season today. Several Moms and Dads in two boats were loaded to the gills with gear, kids, and dogs. An annual tradition on the Choctawhatchee River for opening day of hunting season.

Buddy and I managed to get a nice mess of 31 river shellcrackeers fishing earthworms on the bottoms. it was such a beautiful day to be on the water and we have another good one today for the hunters.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

boy, that's a nice mess of redear. now comes the fun part. cleaning. lol,.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow niCe catch there sir!
Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report as always JB. That's a fine mess of fine eating meat. Probably my favorite freshwater fish to eat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of shellcrackers ! & some good ones too ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Good catch of fish right there. I've never fished that river or that boat ramp. Are fishy spots hard to find if I was put in there someday soon?

I subscribed to your youtube channel and gave the video a like.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Heck yeah, nice mess of crackers.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great day! Thanks for the report


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Man those are some nice ones!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Tried making ceviche with them once. Its as good as any white meat fish you'll ever eat.


----------

